# Bait and rigs



## Flyinsaucer172 (Oct 12, 2005)

Im pretty much new to surf fishing and pier fishing in FL. I live in the ormond beach area and was wondering what type of bait should i use as well as rigs. We have been using frozen shrimp surf casting on a pompano rig. and havent been catching anything. Any ideas?


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

Dig around this forum. You will find plenty of help. My first bit of advice is to fish with whatever they fish are feeding on. If finger mullet are running, you should be fishing with finger mullet. If white baits are running, use them. Etc. It never hurts to put out a variety to test the fish though. Sand fleas, live/frozen shrimp, cut bait, livies, etc. Switch up until you find what they are looking for. Fish are often picky eaters so there is no one good answer. Even when using artificials, you will have to keep switching up. What you are fishing for can make a difference also.

The best times to fish are early morning around sunrise and late afternoon/evening. Of course, there are other factors such as wind, tide, barrometric pressure, moon phase... 

Do a search for rigs. That way you will get pics so you can see them.

I use a 1-3oz egg sinker free floating on my line. Then I tie on a swivel. I tie a 30-60# mono leader to the swivel. Then I use a loop knot to attach what ever size hook I use. (Style and size varies.) I will occasionally switch to a double drop rig. If there are waves, I will catch most of my fish in the surf of just behind the breakers. If there is a sand bar, I will try to fish on the outside of it during low tides and inside of it diuring high tide as the fish will move in and out with the tides. How's that for a crash course? lol


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

Since you are up there, try using the sliding egg sinker and finger mullet. There should be some reds hitting. There are several members from your area posting here. They can help you more for your area.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Here are some Daytona Area fishing tips: 
2 Most important tips: 
- ALWAYS peel your frozen shrimp before putting them on your hook.
- DON'T use a black leader.


1.) Avoid the Frozen Shrimp they sell at local bait shops that comes in a green and clear bag -it is crappy shrimp and falls apart quickly. Pop the head off the shrimp, peel the rest of the shell off and thread it onto your hook tail first. 

2.) After casting, keep your finger on the line and wait for the hit. If you are in the right spot, they hit it and take it very quick. If you set your pole down, and are not paying attention, you will miss it -and you will lose your bait. 

3.) Check your bait often. The slightest bump on your line is them taking your bait. Peeled shrimp goes alot quicker than un-peeled.

4.) Use a short leader of Flourocarbon or Mono along with Owner hooks. 

5.) Use braided line of at least 20-lb. They tend to snap 10-lb PowerPro like it's nothing. 

6.) When you catch something big like a drum: let them have some drag or they will snap your line. If you are fishing around structure though, too much drag given to the fish and they will break you off on the pilings, etc... It takes some fine tuning. 


GOOD RIGGING INFO for FISHING AROUND ORMOND/DAYTONA/PONCE: 

- Medium size spinning reel
- Medium to Medium Heavy action rod
- Braided line of 20 to 30-lb test 
- Sea Striker Dual Pompano Rig 
(it's the one with 2 gold kahle hooks)
- 2oz or 3oz Pyramid Sinker
- 1 bag of frozen dead shrimp
**or**
- Cut finger mullet, cut into 4 pieces, use middle two pieces
- Peel your shrimp & thread it onto the hook tail-end first, leaving the hook a little bit exposed coming out of the fattest part of the shrimp.
- Cast out into the surf
- Keep your finger on the line
- Reel in fish when it gets bumped. This will be hard to do with Mono, but is really easy with braided line like PowerPro.

I also have what I call my Drum catching rig setup which consists of any pole that isn't too flimsy (medium or medium heavy should work). Then I use 30-lb braided line or higher (which is important if you get a big drum on and have to fight him out from around pilings). Then I put on a 2oz or 3oz flat egg sinker so it can slide up and down the line. Then a small orange bead below the weight. Then I throw on a quality black swivel and connect a leader which is about 12" of mono or flourocarbon in the 30 to 50# range. Finally, on the end of my leader I put on a black 1/0 or 2/0 OWNER hook. I typically don't use circle hooks, but they do work if you don't set the hook and are patient enough to let the fish eat the bait. Suprisingly enough I have found gold Kahle hooks to work as well. 

My "everything else" rig setup is simply the same braided line, tied to a 2 hook SeaStriker Dual Pompano rig with a 2oz or 3oz pyramid sinker. It catches everything from Blacktip and Bonnethead Sharks, Ladyfish, Jacks, Blues, Black Drum, Redfish, Whiting, Spadefish, etc.. (note: the hooks on this excellent pre-made rig are about 1/0 kahle hooks).

P.S. Don't confuse it with the Sea Striker "Dual Spot" rig which has smaller hooks and doesn't work worth a crap IMHO. Wal-Mart sells a similar version by Boone's that costs 99 cents, and they work about half as good because they have J-hooks instead of Kahle hooks.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

KZ did you copy and paste from an older thing you wrote


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Trial and error*

The advise you were given is great and all I can add is when useing artificials use parallel to the beach so they move with the surf current.
Clams are a bait I have had good luck useing in your area on pompano rigs. I perfer live shrimp or peeled and used fresh dead.

I find many people want to cast as far as they can, and sometimes the fish are with in feet of the beach, so it is a good Idea to always try close if nothing is happenning out especially if there is a deep trough. I have been having great success much further south of you but this may help you anyways, just 15 feet out from the beach the white baits and fingers have been running very close due to jacks, ladyfish and Mangrove snappers. the baits have on numerous times in the past week actaully thrown themselfs out of the water onto the beach because of the fish chasing them. which makes getting bait easy. LOL
The mangroves have been two to three pounds and I have been getting them on live shrimp, one hour before high tide and two hours after on the fall of the tide consistently, for the grovers I like to find beaches with some hard bottom it seems to produce more snappers.

I have also been having good luck early morning, just after sunrise with a pompano jig tipped with shrimp and popped on the bottom with a slow retrieve, I have gotton many Ladyfish, Jack Crevalle, Whitting, Croakers and a few Pompano.

Hope this helps, the Boatless fisherman


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

look whos here. thats what I was talking about Boatless


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> KZ did you copy and paste from an older thing you wrote


Most of it was from my 'previously written' collection


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I figured*

why don't you just think of every scenario write down answers in Microsoft word and copy and paste here everytime someone asks something like if you saying that I can kill then bleed it


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*OBTS and North*

First things first, 
FRESH BAIT RULES.

I did an experiment this year, starting last december. I used to use brined bait, as well as frozen shrimp, or store bought shrimp. I had about a 20 percent no catch percentage. What means on 2 of every 10 trips, I got skunked. 
Starting last december, I have only used the freshest of fresh bait. At most bait houses you can buy "fresh dead" shrimp. 
I agree with Zach, pop the head off. What I do is then thread from the body down and out just in front of the tail. I do not peel my shrimp. There is a hard shell right in front of the tail on the bottom that I bring my hook through, helps keep the bait on. VERY VERY important is to pinch the tail off after that. If you dont, your bait will helicopter in the current, and look totally un-natural. 
Learn how to dig sand fleas, and use them as much as you can, since nearly everything eats them. Crab works good too. 
Since last december, I have fished 56 times. I have only been blanked once. That was 2 weeks ago fishing into a 20 mph ne wind with weed everywhere. I really dont count that, but I will for the sake of argument. 
I will post my rig in a little while, I'll get some howto photos and post them also.


----------



## REELBIG (Oct 3, 2005)

*fisherkid....*

who else thinks that fisherkid is a clueless retard??????


----------



## REELBIG (Oct 3, 2005)

....i cant be the only one.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Peeling the shrimp*

I noticed that once I started to peel the shrimp I was much more productive. Could be the tail waving unnaturaly or getting the scent out..? Don't know and don't care... It works better. 4 to 1 on our experement with same rigs, wieght, line, and casts. We even swapped sand spikes in case the fish were moving and hit the first bait it saw...
Yeah,.. I know I put too much thought and time into this one....


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

When you peel the shrimp it has two effects:

1.) It makes it easier for the fish to take the hook if he doesn't have the various parts of the shrimp shell getting in the way when he bites it.

2.) It definitely helps to disperse the scent of the shrimp through the water.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

If you are just desperate for any fish, and the shrimp and sandfleas and mullet aren't working, try some squid. It is in my opinion the best bait for a begginer because practically anything will eat it.


----------



## stella5000 (Jun 20, 2004)

Invest in a cast nest ! I have a 12 footer that has paid for it's self from all the bait i have caught with it.. Like someone else said fresh is best but alive is better  . Take time in the back yard to learn how to cast it first as you don't want to mess up when it really count's. 

goodluck


----------

